# After installing thermostat, heat/ac will not turn off



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

post picture. post wire colors and terminals connected to. ensure fan switch is in auto.


----------



## mgreer65 (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is the picture. I tried to troubleshoot in both settings (on/auto).

-Michael


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

cut the wire back. you have way too much copper exposed!


----------



## mgreer65 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, can do. I was going to, but I wanted to ensure it worked properly first. I didn't want to cut it, later need it, and wish I had not have done so. Is this the problem?


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

red and green look like they are touching which will bring on the fan 24/7


----------



## mgreer65 (Mar 22, 2011)

Alright, the red and green were not touching, but they were close, so I removed the excess copper, cleaned up in there a bit, and hooked everything back in. The unit appears to be functioning normally now. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

no problem. they were probably touching when you attached the thermostat to the sub base.


----------

